# Oldest girl Jordon



## Core Lokt (Dec 3, 2020)

Please say a prayer for her. I just left her leaving I an ambulance. Starting feeling really weird and she pulled over an called 911. When I got there she was feeling better but not by much. Thank you.


----------



## Core Lokt (Dec 4, 2020)

Other than heart palpitations  everything else checked out ok. They sent her home early this morning. She is wearing a heart monitor now for a few days. 

 Thanks for the thoughts and prayers.


----------



## NoOne (Dec 4, 2020)

Prayers that the Lord Jesus Christ will intervene for your daughter


----------



## JustUs4All (Dec 4, 2020)

I hope it was a temporary thing and will pray for that.


----------



## Hornet22 (Dec 6, 2020)

Ya'll got'm CL. Ain nothing worse than when somethings wrong with one of your babies and you can't fix it. Bout the most helpless feeling a daddy can have IMHO


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 9, 2020)

Sent!


----------



## lagrangedave (Dec 9, 2020)

Prayer from here too.


----------



## antharper (Dec 12, 2020)

Hope all is well , prayers from here !


----------



## longbowdave1 (Dec 16, 2020)

Prayers sent.


----------



## SemperFiDawg (Dec 23, 2020)

@Core Lokt.  Can you give us an update?


----------



## Core Lokt (Dec 23, 2020)

She actually went to the heart Dr. today for her first visit. He wants her to wear a monitor for 1 month and depending on what it shows possibly an echo as well. Dr. hasn't even looked at the readings from the one she wore for 24 hrs. He told her that he wanted more days of data.

Thanks for checking.


----------



## 4HAND (Dec 23, 2020)

Will continue prayers.


----------



## buckpasser (Dec 31, 2020)

My daughter has an apparently common condition in girls where her brain doesn’t always “throttle” her heart to the right speed for the task at hand. For instance, standing up from a seated position requires a boost in heart rate and blood pressure or you become dizzy.  I’ll pray it’s something minor like that that can be monitored and overcome.


----------



## Core Lokt (Jan 5, 2021)

Thank you.

She got her monitor yesterday so she will wear it for a month and turn it in.


----------



## Core Lokt (Mar 9, 2021)

after wearing the monitor for a month, anxiety is what the Dr. diagnosed her with. She isn't buying it and is asking for a second opinion. Thanks for the prayers and continued prayers for her.


----------



## JROESEL (Mar 9, 2021)

Core Lokt said:


> after wearing the monitor for a month, anxiety is what the Dr. diagnosed her with. She isn't buying it and is asking for a second opinion. Thanks for the prayers and continued prayers for her.


I’ve been there, ended up in the er, thought I was having a heart attach, ended up wearing a monitor and having a stress test, I ended up having a heart rythym issue, that was two years ago when I was 35, never ever had an issue, I don’t smoke or hardly ever drink, it was a wake up call having to call and talk to my mom who was watching my kids that day, they said majority of the complications came from stress and anxiety, I’ve never had anxiety before, but I guess as you get older, things change


----------



## Core Lokt (Mar 9, 2021)

Good luck brother.


----------



## Core Lokt (Apr 11, 2021)

Had my first ambulance ride last Thursday. Though I was having a heart attack. 7 hours in the ER and all test results look normal. Contacting my cardio tomorrow. Something is not right with me. I feel fine now but not 100% 

If you would say a prayer that the Dr.'s will find it whatever it is. Thank you.


----------

